# Preview Radon Swoop Carbon 185/205 mit Floatlink



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2016)

*Coming soon... Das neue Radon Swoop Carbon 185/205*

Auf Bodos Schreibtisch entdeckt vom Radon Paparazzi: Der Floatlink wird wiederbelebt. Floatlink ist das vom Meister selbst entwickelte Hinterbausystem, bei dem der Dämpfer schwimmend auf einem Hebel an der Kettenstrebe befestigt ist. Das Swoop Carbon kommt mit 185 und 205mm Federweg.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2016)

Ein swoop kauft man um in Bikeparks zu fahren. Da sind Stürze vorprogrammiert. Wie Carbon im Vgl. zu Alu auf Steinkontakt reagiert sollte bekannt sein. Das wird ein teurer Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (27. Januar 2016)

Bitte bitte bitte nicht nur Carbon


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Januar 2016)

Das ist ein Projekt was noch nicht in der letzten Umsetzung ist. Ist eine Handskizze von mir es gibt auch eine 3D um die Herstellungskosten ab zu Klopfen, aber
es ist noch kein Kostenplan erstellt geschweige denn freigegeben, also wenn überhabt kann das
Tauern.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## LaughingBuddha (28. Januar 2016)

Floatlink finde ich persönlich eine super Sache 
Mein swoop 190 (gekauft Anfang März 2014) hat nämlich leider schon die erste Wippe "gefressen"... Dieses Problem sollte bei dem System wohl nicht auftreten.
Die Form des rahmens und die lage des dämpfers: Traumhaft ❤


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Januar 2016)

Kann ich mir gut als Ersatz für mein Status vorstellen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Januar 2016)

ich faends cool wenns kommen wuerde aber dann bitte Alu und Carbon zur freien Wahl
Rahmenkit wuerde mir reichen und bitte auch auf 26" Tauglichkeit achten


----------



## Swoopyourlife (28. Januar 2016)

@LaughingBuddha 
Wie frisst den ein Rad die Wippe


----------



## Swoopyourlife (28. Januar 2016)

Aber zum Thema:
Die Skizze sieht echt geil aus 
Aber mit Carbo beim Downhiller kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @LaughingBuddha
> Wie frisst den ein Rad die Wippe


Genau das möchte ich auch gern Wissen. Glaube aber nicht das Fl. Link so was Verhindert. Habe
vom 210er noch einen Satz im Haus. Hatte das mal als Ersatz für die Team Fahrer dabei ist aber
nie einer Gebraucht wurden. Den ersten Hebel hat Benny in F. William bei einen Crash am 200er
verstört.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema:
> Die Skizze sieht echt geil aus
> Aber mit Carbo beim Downhiller kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden


Carbon ist im DH von der Haltbarkeit kein Problem, nur sind die Rahmen viel schwerer als zum
B. bei unseren Carbon Slide bei einen Rahmen wie den Swoop 200 ist der Gewichtsvorteil 400-500 gr. bei doppelt so teuer. Bei den hier Gezeigten gehe ich von 2900gr aus.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy29 (29. Januar 2016)

Zitat 1: Ist eine Handskizze von mir es gibt auch eine 3D

Zitat 2:Bei den hier Gezeigten gehe ich von 2900g aus.

Das kann nur der Bodo !


----------



## LaughingBuddha (30. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Genau das möchte ich auch gern Wissen. Glaube aber nicht das Fl. Link so was Verhindert. Habe
> vom 210er noch einen Satz im Haus. Hatte das mal als Ersatz für die Team Fahrer dabei ist aber
> nie einer Gebraucht wurden. Den ersten Hebel hat Benny in F. William bei einen Crash am 200er
> verstört.   Gruß Bodo



Die Jungs bei H&S konnten sich das auch nicht erklären...
Es fing damit an, dass ich gemerkt habe, dass mein Dämpfer spiel in den Buchsen hatte. Daraufhin habe ich den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und gemerkt das die Dämpferschraube die Wippe oval geschlagen hat.
Kurzer Anruf bei H&S und Radon, danach ne Mail an einen Mitarbeiter mit Detailfotos, Rahmennummer und Rechnung. Im Anschluss die kaputte Wippe zu H&S geschickt. Im Endeffekt hat es knapp 4 Wochen gedauert dann war die neue Wippe mit eingepressten Lagern und zwei neuen Dämpferschrauben da.
Eingebaut, alles gecheckt und seit dem läuft es wieder super. War auch nen paar mal im Bikepark, alles gut!
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die 450er Feder für mein Gewicht (schwankend zwischen 83 und 88 Kilo) zu weich war. Allerdings habe ich keine Durchschläge des Dämpfers bemerkt... Sicherheitshalber habe ich zusätzlich eine 550er Feder eingebaut und alle Hauptlager gewechselt. Und wie gesagt seit dem keinerlei Probleme mehr.

An dieser Stelle auch ein Lob an den/die Mitarbeiter! Sehr guter und schneller Service, ohne bohrende Fragen! Wirklich erste Klasse!

Hier mal das Foto der kaputten Wippe:
Der Winkel war nicht wirklich gut gewählt...


----------



## Landser (3. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich halten dann die Kettenstreben..... bei meinem Fusion hat das mehrmals nicht geklappt.


----------



## Destinator (3. Februar 2016)

Ist das Bike nur für den Gravity-Einsatz konzipiert oder kommt da auch was Richtung (Super)Enduro mit 185mm?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2016)

Landser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten dann die Kettenstreben..... bei meinem Fusion hat das mehrmals nicht geklappt.


Das soll kein Fusion werden sondern ein Radon, und da sind Rahmenschäden was ganz seltenes.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2016)

Destinator schrieb:


> Ist das Bike nur für den Gravity-Einsatz konzipiert oder kommt da auch was Richtung (Super)Enduro mit 185mm?


Kann kein Bike wie das 160er Carbon werden, ist vom Rahmen her etwa 500-600gr. Schwerer ein
leichter Aufbau geht da nur teuer auch als DH. Da ist meiner Meinung nach für einen Hobby Al. das
bessere Material wer ein Bike zum wandeln zwischen den Welten Enduro-DH sucht ist glaub ich mit
den Swoop 170 gut Aufgestellt . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (30. April 2017)

Ich hoffe ihr plant mit 29"


----------



## OnTheFly (2. Mai 2017)

Genau, die aktuell besten Enduros sind 29er mit 150-160mm Travel!! 
Bodo hat mal was von einem 29er Swoop mit 160mm, Carbon Hauptrahmen und Alu HR-Schwinge erzählt  
Vllt wird mein Traum irgendwann doch wahr.


----------

